# Yard gnats



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Smoke a cigar.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

There is a granulated BT product that can be spread with a lawn spreader. I do not recall the name of the product and it was only available at my pest control chemical supplier. I used it to get rid of a gnat problem on an apartment complex property. The BT I refer to is bacillus thuringensius (sp). Another formulation of that is called dunks for eliminating mosquitos from ponds.

You might find a local pest control company to purchase it from, since most chemical suppliers are not retail.


----------

